# Grizzly Combo Sander Question



## Graybeard (Sep 12, 2017)

I have had a Grizzly G0547 sander for some time and I've always had issues with the belt tracking. It seems I was always having to adjusting it. The other day it started making more noise and finally it locked up. It appears the idler wheel on the front gets locked up. I took it apart to inspect the bearings and here's what I found.



 

According to the schematic the sleeves on the shaft contain a bearing. A 6001ZZ to be exact. I can not however see a bearing inside this sleeve. It appears to me the entire unit is pressed as one.


 

I'll call them back today and see what I can find out. Wondering if anyone has had this problem or has a suggestion?


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't know what to tell you on the sander Dave, but the 6001ZZ is a common industrial ball bearing if you google it. Should be two of them in there somewhere! Part number 16 and 57, and two 6001 2RS bearings, part number 76 on the other end.

http://cdn1.grizzly.com/partslists/g0547_pl.pdf

That might explain problems with it not tracking correctly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I don't know what to tell you on the sander Dave, but the 6001ZZ is a common industrial ball bearing if you google it. Should be two of them in there somewhere! Part number 16 and 57, and two 6001 2RS bearings, part number 76 on the other end.
> 
> http://cdn1.grizzly.com/partslists/g0547_pl.pdf
> 
> That might explain problems with it not tracking correctly.



Rock, you tired of looking at Grizzly schematics yet??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 12, 2017)

Grizzly replied to my email with these pictures attached. The mystery is solved. The one pictured is version one which has bushings rather than bearings. A replacement for that is about $20. Version 2 is the one that's pictured on the schematic. Nice to know huh? That replacement is $29. I think I'll go with the ball bearings because they're so easily replaced and I think it will work much better than the bushings.

Thanks for the reply Rocky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 12, 2017)

I wondered if it wasn't maybe a revision thing. What all is involved in parts to convert it Dave. If they specified that it's as simple as replacing the bushing with the bearing, I'd replace them both on both shafts, while I had it all torn apart, and be done with it. You'd probably be set for life then. 

HOWEVER... As previously stated, these are common industrial bearings, unless there are other parts involved, you need to look elsewhere at the bearings Dave!

Grainger Supply 6001 2RS - $3.25 each
Grainger Supply 6001 ZZ - $3.30 each

Might want to verify measurements on the bearings, but that's all 4 for half the price Grizz quoted, if it's just replacing the bearings.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 12, 2017)

Tony said:


> Rock, you tired of looking at Grizzly schematics yet??



Actually I love the Grizzly website for that reason Tony. Discontinued models, the pages don't go away, you just enter your model number in search, it spits out the old page with full specifications, parts lists, everything is right there. Parts are all in .pdf file so they're easily downloaded and saved. I actually like wandering around on their site looking at goodies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 13, 2017)

The new version actually replaces everything, roller, bearings, shaft etc. Simply a matter of reassembly. Since the inside of the bushing is scored and one bushing is scored as well I'll get the version two upgrade and move on.

Thanks for your help on this. BTW customer service was great once I sent the pictures.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 13, 2017)

That's not bad if it replaces everything. Grizzly customer service and parts have always been good in my experience with them.


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 13, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> That's not bad if it replaces everything. Grizzly customer service and parts have always been good in my experience with them.



I wish I could say the same. My Grizzly drill press has developed unacceptable runout. Calls to their service dept yielded a wide variety of advice, none of which was successful.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 21, 2017)

When talking to the sales person she said one of the items for the upgrade was back ordered. I said ok, I'll cancel, thinking I'd figure out a way to fix the one I have. She said, let me check another warehouse, "Oh we just got some in receiving." The order comes and guess what, item is back ordered. Do they get a commission or something? Share your opinion Robert. Waiting six to eight weeks.


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2017)

I can tell you I needed a belt for my Grizzly lathe. Irdered it online, was on back order. Waited 5 weeks, never did ship. Finally cancelled the order and got it somewhere else. I understand things run out, but a drive belt seems fairly common and 5 weeks seemed excessive to me. Tony


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 21, 2017)

Tony said:


> I can tell you I needed a belt for my Grizzly lathe. Irdered it online, was on back order. Waited 5 weeks, never did ship. Finally cancelled the order and got it somewhere else. I understand things run out, but a drive belt seems fairly common and 5 weeks seemed excessive to me. Tony



Takes awhile for stuff to get here from china man...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Takes awhile for stuff to get here from china man...



I understand that Cody. My main gripe is a drive belt for a lathe seems to me to be a fairly frequently ordered part. You would think that would be something they keep in stock. Tony


----------

